

Canonical Is Building A Standardized, Open-Source OS Specific To China - thegarside
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/22/canonical-is-building-a-standardized-open-source-os-specific-to-china/

======
non-sense
Previous discussions on HN: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5422563> and
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5422288>

